# What does your cruise look like ?



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 29, 2013)

I am trying to get to just above HRT levels and stay there for a while.  My last couple of attempts at cruising looked more like short low dose cycles in between higher dose long cycles.  The thing is I've kind of fallen in love with a couple compounds and want to incorporate them at a low level.  This is what I've been running for a few weeks

Test E 250mg/wk, Tren E 100mg/wk, Mast E 100mg/wk

So far I am liking it. That somewhat toxic feeling of being on Tren too long is gone and I feel pretty damn good. So to my blast and cruise Bros here,  what have your last few cruises looked like and how long are you running at cruise ?


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm  subbed for the info Capt.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 30, 2013)

100mgs of test-e every five days.  100mgs of EQ every ten days.  That will be my new cruise at the end of this upcoming blast.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I am trying to get to just above HRT levels and stay there for a while.  My last couple of attempts at cruising looked more like short low dose cycles in between higher dose long cycles.  The thing is I've kind of fallen in love with a couple compounds and want to incorporate them at a low level.  This is what I've been running for a few weeks
> 
> Test E 250mg/wk, Tren E 100mg/wk, Mast E 100mg/wk
> 
> So far I am liking it. That somewhat toxic feeling of being on Tren too long is gone and I feel pretty damn good. So to my blast and cruise Bros here,  what have your last few cruises looked like and how long are you running at cruise ?



looks good to me man.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been considering the cruise question.  I just ran tpp/npp 14 weeks.  I came off 2 weeks ago and have gone back to a 200mg test trt dose.  I am considering adding in 200mg mast p but I have opted to wait until the end of January.  My plan is to eat clean and actually do the unthinkable ~ yes cardio for the next 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 30, 2013)

200 mg/week test c. For me. Thinking of adding low dose of deca pretty soon and see how that goes.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 30, 2013)

Once you start a blast and cruise life can you stop or does it make you trt for life?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I have been considering the cruise question.  I just ran tpp/npp 14 weeks.  I came off 2 weeks ago and have gone back to a 200mg test trt dose.  I am considering adding in 200mg mast p but I have opted to wait until the end of January.  My plan is to eat clean and actually do the unthinkable ~ yes cardio for the next 4 to 6 weeks.



lol, you will be amazed how well it works! 

I'm just doing a TRT dose right now also and must say it feels pretty damn good!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 30, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol, you will be amazed how well it works!
> 
> I'm just doing a TRT dose right now also and must say it feels pretty damn good!



What dose are you running trt at?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Once you start a blast and cruise life can you stop or does it make you trt for life?



There is a possibility of restarting your natural production after a period of blast and cruise, but you can't count on it. How long is too long before a restart won't work? No one can tell you for sure. Make sure you are all done having kids etc before you give it a try, or just wait you're an old ****er like the rest of the BC (blast and Cruise) gang.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> What dose are you running trt at?



10mg E3D...kicked in right away..feel awesome. Only a week off cycle but didn't want to crash as I had some funcky BW


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 30, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> There is a possibility of restarting your natural production after a period of blast and cruise, but you can't count on it. How long is too long before a restart won't work? No one can tell you for sure. Make sure you are all done having kids etc before you give it a try, or just wait you're an old ****er like the rest of the BC (blast and Cruise) gang.



Thank you good sir. Being only 23 I think il wait till I'm an old **** to blast n cruise


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Thank you good sir. Being only 23 I think il wait till I'm an old **** to blast n cruise



If your 23, I'd definitely recommend cycling as opposed to B and C, unless your a big time competitor or something. Honestly, I'd recommend not doing any gear, but if you're already juicing, it's to late to stop, and I'm not your Dad.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Thank you good sir. Being only 23 I think il wait till I'm an old **** to blast n cruise


Yeah bud, 23 is really young for blast and cruise. If that's you in your avi pic, you look like you could pack on a lot more natural muscle before running gear.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 30, 2013)

I was just asking about it. In no way am I planning on it. 

Wasn't able to get past 205 for a while....till I meet test/deca


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2013)

I run trt doses of test C in between blasts.  Usually 10 -12 weeks


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I was just asking about it. In no way am I planning on it.
> 
> Wasn't able to get past 205 for a while....till I meet test/deca



I think you should be 200 before gear 
Just my .02


----------



## goodfella (Dec 31, 2013)

How long are you planning on cruising? It's not the wisest to cruise on tren and frankly I think any guys that do that, need to do some more reading up ect. Specially if you just blasted some tren before your cruise or if your planning on blasting more tren after your cruise. All and all, idc who says what, tren isn't ment to be cruised on and is ment for cycles and is a stupid idea to cruise on (sorry for being blunt). I only say this because running tren for to long can build some pretty negative sides over time. Sorry for saying this, but start using your heads guys, or otherwise, you mite just turn yourself into the next boston lyod kid.


----------



## animal87 (Dec 31, 2013)

^^ I have to agree. If you are not going to pct you need to just go down to a trt dose of test only. So your body can reset itself from the stress the other compunds put it through.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm currently cruising on 250 test cyp/200 deca a week. Bumped my deca from 150 to 200 for the hell of it....


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 31, 2013)

200 mg test a week. What's an average total t for you guys cruising? I know before I started Trt my lowest was 177 total and I just got back an 847. I feel a shit Ton better.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I think you should be 200 before gear
> Just my .02



Was 205 at the start of my first cycle


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Dec 31, 2013)

goodfella said:


> How long are you planning on cruising? It's not the wisest to cruise on tren and frankly I think any guys that do that, need to do some more reading up ect. Specially if you just blasted some tren before your cruise or if your planning on blasting more tren after your cruise. All and all, idc who says what, tren isn't ment to be cruised on and is ment for cycles and is a stupid idea to cruise on



I appreciate your you sharing your thoughts.  I decided to give Tren a try on cruise due to what I understand to be its anticatabolic properties.  When at sea or living in a hotel for weeks at a time I hate watching those hard won gains slipping away.  Can you point me at some studies or properly supported articles that discuss the negative side effect that occur over time with Tren?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 31, 2013)

I think when this cycle ends I'm going to embrace the BnC lifestyle


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> There is a possibility of restarting your natural production after a period of blast and cruise, but you can't count on it. How long is too long before a restart won't work? No one can tell you for sure. Make sure you are all done having kids etc before you give it a try, or just wait you're an old ****er like the rest of the BC (blast and Cruise) gang.


 
Soooo by old feker you mean? Just exactly what is an old feker (fingers crossed hoping im not)


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL, how old are you blob?


----------



## Yaya (Dec 31, 2013)

I went on a cruise last May...to Bermuda..it was nice..I will post pics tomorrow so the SI members can see what it looked like


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 1, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I went on a cruise last May...to Bermuda..it was nice..I will post pics tomorrow so the SI members can see what it looked like



That's pretty funny...


----------

